

Does the Internet need Cliff's Notes? - lenkendall
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/nui4f/does_the_internet_need_cliffs_notes/
I have a huge problem with not having the time or patience to read all the online long-form content that I'd like to. Therefore, to solve this problem I set out to build a Cliff's Notes for the internet.
2 friends and I built a beta version of my vision and called it Gisto (lives at http://gis.to).
Question is, what kind of mass appeal would a tool like this have?
======
lukeholder
Lots of hype around summly that does this with AI I believe.
<http://www.summly.com/en/technology.html>

